# Need ideas!



## ddsmoker1 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have 10 corperate big wigs coming to town from heartford Connecticut coming down to Denver on need to make a meal for them that afternoon barbecue and I need ideas. I have about 40 employees. We have done the hot dogs and burgers thing and we want to do something different. I have a smoker at home and I have a large grill at work that's also a smoker. I wanna show them what Colorado cookin is all about! I need ideas of things to make while you're at work. Thanks guys for all your help in advance.


----------



## alelover (Oct 18, 2011)

You want something that wont take a long time. ABTs, chicken legs, country style ribs, pork shotz. I'm sure some more ideas will be along soon.


----------



## ddsmoker1 (Oct 18, 2011)

what are ATB"s


----------



## ddsmoker1 (Oct 18, 2011)

I mean ABT'S


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 18, 2011)

Handy dandy search tool= http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=ABTs

  Have fun!!

  Craig


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 19, 2011)

Colorado..... hmmm.... Rocky Mountain Oysters! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






For a crowd pulled pork is a great way to go, couple of big pans of Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans, some slaw, buns, chips, and drinks. Can't go wrong!


----------



## tom c (Oct 28, 2011)

JIRodriguez said:


> Colorado..... hmmm.... Rocky Mountain Oysters!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pulled Pork and Chichen Thighs is what  I am doing for a group of 100 at work this Monday. I cooked the pork last weekend and it's vacum baged and frozened in the freezer. Monday I will cook the chicken in the smoked and reheat the pork in the vacum bags using my Turkey Fryer filled with water.


----------

